

CSV powered products  - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/12/21/csv-powered-products/

======
notastartup
Okay, so there would be no need for user interface and forcing user to learn
all these things. They would arrange the inputs (say a row and columns). All
the user needs to know is how to arrange the columns and rows and upload it.

Then the server would read the CSV, and process and execute it.

An example would be a bulk job processing service. Instead of logging in to a
web app, clicking 'Add New Job', filling out all the required text fields
(Title, Job Date, Description etc.), they would simply write it on each
column. To add more jobs, just add more rows in spreadsheet.

Upload the data, and get back CSV file report of everything that was finished.

No learning curve whatsoever, everyone is familiar with excel spreadsheet. I
agree that a lot of web application out there hinges on aggregating text input
fields from the user and validating and writing it to the database after
processing it through some server side logic.

This is such a great idea I think I'm going to implement it.

